# Why are women called **** when they sleep around? They don't sleep around with robots



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Social norms are just so cut and paste judgemental about women who "sleep around". It's bull****, if a guy sleeps with a different girl every day of the week he is "Loved by women" and aplauded for it. But if a girl sleeps with a new guy every WEEK, or even month in certain cases, they are socially crucified with words such as "cheap" and "****".

Well women do not sleep around with robots. They do it with men.


So why do only women get the bashing?


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know any guys that sleep around with women and get praised for it. Although there are probably people who feel this way, I don't agree with it. Personally, I don't feel too high on sleeping around at all no matter what gender.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Rixy said:


> I don't know any guys that sleep around with women and get praised for it.


Not praised (except maybe in PUA communities), but they get less crap for it. "****" is still one of the most hurtful insults a woman can receive, and there is no male equivalent for the word.

I think what anyone does in their bed and who they've done it is their business. It's irritating when someone's sex life is used as a judgment against their character. Especially in twentieth-first century western countries, where people are encouraged to have sex as soon as they hit puberty.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I know of no ****s. I don't think I've ever categorized a person as one.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Not praised (except maybe in PUA communities), but they get less crap for it. "****" is still one of the most hurtful insults a woman can receive, and there is no male equivalent for the word.
> 
> I think what anyone does in their bed and who they've done it is their business. It's irritating when someone's sex life is used as a judgment against their character. Especially in twentieth-first century western countries, where people are encouraged to have sex as soon as they hit puberty.


 Well said.


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

G girl said:


> Social norms are just so cut and paste judgemental about women who "sleep around". It's bull****, if a guy sleeps with a different girl every day of the week he is "Loved by women" and aplauded for it. But if a girl sleeps with a new guy every WEEK, or even month in certain cases, they are socially crucified with words such as "cheap" and "****".
> 
> Well women do not sleep around with robots. They do it with men.
> 
> So why do only women get the bashing?


It's because of gender roles that goes back a long way. A woman's job is supposed to be passive in the dating world, she is just supposed to look approachable. The man is supposed to do the courageous work like walking up to the woman, initiating conversation, and convincing her that he is worthwhile.

It's because it's harder for the man and that he has to more work, that some people will praise him and they will view courting a woman as an achievement.

Of course, times have changed a little bit, and not every woman lets the man do the approaching.

Another big reason sex is viewed as an accomplishment for men is because men usually place more value on sex, they tend to want sex more. Some of my friends are like that, and it is quite annoying actually. Their sole reason for walking this earth is to see how often they get laid. It's human nature for the man to place more importance on sex.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Creep is the male equivalent of ****, for men. And they get called a creep simply for looking unattractive, not even doing anything bad.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Whatever. I don't particularly care for the term '****'.

But you know the tired old line that women repeat "attraction is not a choice"? Yeah, it's like that for us too. When a woman has been around the block a few times, we aren't as attracted to her and don't want to partner up with her.

You are welcome to shun guys who sleep around to make the situation more balanced, but of course, you find "experienced" men attractive. And virgin is an insult when the recipient of it is male. So instead of asking men to change what they find attractive, try changing what you find attractive instead.

Don't give me the crap about women finding men who sleep around abhorrent too. That is untrue. If it were, it'd carry a negative connotation (like male virgin does), but it doesn't. There's a reason that almost all groupies are women and female rock bands have no male groupies. That's because women find dudes who are famous and sleep with loads of other women very attractive, but men find the similar quality in women a turnoff.


Yes, my attraction to a girl would be seriously reduced if I learned that she has had a lot of "experience". It might even evaporate completely if I find that the experience is fairly extensive. No, I don't prize virginity, but I don't want to be just another in a long line of sex partners. Unlike women, I don't think I can "change" a partner and get them to settle down with me. I am not that naive. I can't change them and I'd rather not get involved with them.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Iceman and heroin have already covered this well, as usual.

Here's my position on it: yes, it's unfair that women are shamed more frequently for having an active sex life. But unfairness abounds in the dating world. Gender roles are still alive and well in most people's heads, even if we are supposedly breaking them down as a society. And this goes for both men and women, of course.

As a woman, it makes sense that your fixation is on "**** shaming," since it's an area in which females get the short end of the stick. As a man, I'm fixated on the unfairness of the macho/aggressive/confident gender role most women expect me to adhere to, whether consciously or not. I will go ahead and admit that I find a woman who sleeps around to be unappealing, and that my friends and I use the dreaded "s" word with some regularity. Is it right for us to do so? No, probably not, and I should be more careful about it. But you know something? The only women I truly feel bad for in this regard are the ones who don't make the correspondingly-unfair judgments of "weak" men (i.e., they don't find only assertive/confident/"manly" men to be attractive).


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

anomalous said:


> The only women I truly feel bad for in this regard are the ones who don't make the correspondingly-unfair judgments of "weak" men (i.e., they don't find only assertive/confident/"manly" men to be attractive).


And that percentage of women is about 5%, lol. Maybe even less than that.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

*****s & Homewreckers*

I hate to use the word, I don't like labeling people based on assumptions or putting people into neal little categories, to make it easier for you to deal with some part of them you find difficult to accept, or even repulsive. But we all do it.

I think it fits in certain situations, that label. The difference for me is what choices do you make & how does what you do affect other people.

If you want to sleep around with 1,000 men (or women), no one is stopping you. In some poeples minds that's just playing the field, experimenting, trying it before you buy it...you can label it or water it down however you like to make it more acceptable. And that's fine, as long as you're not hurting anyone. The problem is, most of the time people do end up getting hurt, intentionally or not.

On the other hand if you decide to get married & have a family, and then decide after years "naahh, ya know what this isn't really what I want. I want to move on. I wanta sleep with a different guy/girl every night. And, by the way, screw my family, screw the kids, screw all my responsibilities.

In my book, that's a ****. There's no truer definition of the word. If your sex life, you having an orgasm with a different guy/girl every night, is more important than your family, your career, your health, or the life goals you've set for yourself, you're worse than a ****.

I don't even know where to begin, or how you define someone like that. You have way, way more serious problems than being promiscuous.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> Creep is the male equivalent of ****, for men. And they get called a creep simply for looking unattractive, not even doing anything bad.


Yes. Although it may appear to be a horrible double standard, men do have other challenges to face. It depends on what society values for each gender, which has evolutionary and social bases.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Creep is the male equivalent of ****, for men. And they get called a creep simply for looking unattractive, not even doing anything bad.


"Creep" is not the male equivalent of ****. That doesn't make sense. What, he's a creep for sleeping with a lot of women? "man*****" has been doing the rounds as a counter comment/insult and there are other words too.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That's not what he meant...He was saying it has the same negative connotation as **** does for women.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

They have done scientific studies on this and almost all one night stands involve a woman sleeping with a man better looking than her. Casual sex is almost always sex between a man and a woman deemed less desirable due to looks and less often social position. When a man does have casual sex with a better looking woman he usually has some sort of special social status.

When a woman has a lot of purely sexual relationships she's giving up emotional commitment to get sex with better looking men or men with higher social status. These women are called ****s.

Men can't really get women with higher status to sleep with them. Men are willing to sleep with almost anyone but women will only sleep with their equals and betters. The most appropriate word for men sleeping with higher status women would probably be rape.

If a man has a lot of casual sex it will often indicate that he is good looking or has high status and so this is admired. For women having a lot of casual sex merely means that emotional involvement is something the woman is willing to give up to have sex with her social superiors. That society judges promiscous men and women differently should not surprise anyone.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I thought 'man-wh0re' was the equivalent of ****.

Where I live most women don't care for the world '****' much anymore - though that double standard is still there. Guys do get praised if they sleep around but women...not so much (no denying this). Most people don't care how many guys a girl sleeps with but if she's a homewrecker and gets with a guy who she KNOWS is either married or has a girlfriend then yeah, she qualifies as a S-L-U-T. Those seem to be the unwritten rules among people I know. But for just having sex with a single guy - no. Most people don't care.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

> It's because of gender roles that goes back a long way. A woman's job is supposed to be passive in the dating world, she is just supposed to look approachable. The man is supposed to do the courageous work like walking up to the woman, initiating conversation, and convincing her that he is worthwhile.


Yes, they do go back a long way. Might be time to put the "how to live in the 12th Century Handbook" down. Gender roles are multiple interpretations with survive in the form of beliefs and interpretations of meaning and context. They are not actually written into law or anything but certain people on here seem to think and act as if they are. Basic worship of a stereotype above actual experience and appreciation for reality.

A woman's job? Who on earth is employing her? She's supposed to be passive in the dating world? Who says? Basically your map of the world inspired by some interpretations of gender roles which are themselves interpretations. You believe and think whatever you want to but complaining about stuff you create in your head is seriously contributing to your underlying problems and issues.

How does anyone "look approachable"? Especially since people interpret body language and other things on an individual, subjective, relative and context levels.

Then there's some more stuff about how men are supposed to do this or that and the other thing. Nope. The man is not SUPPOSED to do anything. Part of being a man is growing up and doing what you actually want to do and not holding yourself back with ideas in your head. Convincing her he is worthwhile? Why does he have to do that? Couldn't he just be worthwhile in an obvious way anyway that she sees and understands upon meeting him? Why presuppose she won't be interested? Oh, I forgot, because of ideas in the head and negative judgements of the self.



> It's because it's harder for the man and that he has to more work, that some people will praise him and they will view courting a woman as an achievement.


With respect, put the 12th century handbook down. You're acting like the woman is meant to or actually does sit there like some sort of doll. Welcome to the real world where the woman is just as if not more concerned about whether she is coming across as attractive or not or even is good enough.

Some people will praise him? So, you're courting women in order for someone to tell you are good enough. Yeah, that'd be a big problem. Is the self esteem and self confidence really so low that you need the approval of random strangers who tell you you can get a woman?



> Of course, times have changed a little bit, and not every woman lets the man do the approaching.


Times have changed a heck of a lot.



> Another big reason sex is viewed as an accomplishment for men is because men usually place more value on sex, they tend to want sex more. Some of my friends are like that, and it is quite annoying actually. Their sole reason for walking this earth is to see how often they get laid. It's human nature for the man to place more importance on sex.


False. Research and evidence reveals that women want sex pretty much on the same level as men. It is in no way human nature for men to place more importance on sex than women do. Again, you are believing and placing your faith in stereotypes and interpretations.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

LALoner said:


> They have done scientific studies on this and almost all one night stands involve a woman sleeping with a man better looking than her. Casual sex is almost always sex between a man and a woman deemed less desirable due to looks and less often social position. When a man does have casual sex with a better looking woman he usually has some sort of special social status.
> 
> When a woman has a lot of purely sexual relationships she's giving up emotional commitment to get sex with better looking men or men with higher social status. These women are called ****s.
> 
> ...


Nailed it.

Basic economics. If you indulge in something you don't expend any effort for, you are deemed gluttonous. Guys aren't judge as harshly because they usually have to put out alot of effort to be constantly promiscuous, women don't. So yeah, not fair, but life isn't fair.

The equivalent for a man might be a guy that gets married 10 or 15 times, like Larry King. He is the Butt of many marriage jokes.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

> They have done scientific studies on this and almost all one night stands involve a woman sleeping with a man better looking than her.


How did they determine whether the man was better looking than her? These studies sound suspect already.



> Casual sex is almost always sex between a man and a woman deemed less desirable due to looks and less often social position.


Deemed less desirable by whom? Sorry, but that's twaddle. Casual sex goes on a lot across the globe and the idea that, each of those times, the woman is deemed less desirable due to looks/social position is pure rubbish.



> When a man does have casual sex with a better looking woman he usually has some sort of special social status.


Assumption based guesswork.



> When a woman has a lot of purely sexual relationships she's giving up emotional commitment to get sex with better looking men or men with higher social status. These women are called ****s.


Assumption based guesswork that doesn't stand up. Sweeping blanket assumptions that do not stand up. Sounds like you're working through a pet theory on the subject.



> Men can't really get women with higher status to sleep with them.


Assumption based guesswork based on some theory. How do you know this? In terms of real world experiences and examples? What on earth is "higher status" as a concept? Higher status how?



> Men are willing to sleep with almost anyone but women will only sleep with their equals and betters.


TFL crap. Pure rubbish. You know this how? I am a man and I am not sleeping with just anyone. And I doubt I am the only man to feel this way. But go ahead and make blanket guesses about men if you want. Women will only sleep with their equals and betters? More TFL assumption based guesswork that doesn't hold up in the real world.



> The most appropriate word for men sleeping with higher status women would probably be rape.


With respect, twaddle wrapped in twaddle.



> If a man has a lot of casual sex it will often indicate that he is good looking or has high status and so this is admired.


Who says he is good looking? Who says he has high status? You keep acting like these things are universally understood and accepted. They are not. Also they are often context specific. More theory based stuff.



> For women having a lot of casual sex merely means that emotional involvement is something the woman is willing to give up to have sex with her social superiors. That society judges promiscous men and women differently should not surprise anyone.


None of that follows logically at all. It's just your TFL inspired guesswork by the sounds of things. Woman has casual sex so she must be divorcing herself from emotional investment in order to go up a notch on a non existent, dreamed up social ladder.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

laura024 said:


> That's not what he meant...He was saying it has the same negative connotation as **** does for women.


Not in general it doesn't. Not at all. Here it does because a lot of guys are scared silly of being called a creep by someone. But outside in the world, no, "creep" is not the same. If I call a guy a creep I might get a snort of laughter. If I call a woman a ****, I am getting a slap.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

VanDamMan said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> Basic economics. If you indulge in something you don't expend any effort for, you are deemed gluttonous. Guys aren't judge as harshly because they usually have to put out alot of effort to be constantly promiscuous, women don't. So yeah, not fair, but life isn't fair.
> 
> The equivalent for a man might be a guy that gets married 10 or 15 times, like Larry King. He is the Butt of many marriage jokes.


So, women don't have to make as much of an effort to sleep around? Rubbish. Sorry, but if a man is sleeping around then the woman is doing it too and putting in pretty much the same effort during the act. A woman has to put the same amount of effort into sleeping around as a man does. You act like women can just sit there and be dolls whilst some guy comes and sweeps her up and she doesn't move a muscle to start sex or be involved in sex or anything like that. Sorry but nope. Assumption based guesswork.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

welcome to one of the many double standards and mixed messages alive and well in our society.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

> As a woman, it makes sense that your fixation is on "**** shaming," since it's an area in which females get the short end of the stick. As a man, I'm fixated on the unfairness of the macho/aggressive/confident gender role most women expect me to adhere to, whether consciously or not.


So, if they are not expecting your to adhere to it consciously then they are subconsciously. With respect, how do you know that for sure? Answer: you don't. You just assume it's true. Women are battling against a REAL unfairness of a double standard set up by centuries of sexism whereas you are battling against assumptions about yourself you've transferred onto women. You assume the woman expects you to be this or that then get cross about it. You generate your own frustration. Not the same as woman being accused of being ****s.



> I will go ahead and admit that I find a woman who sleeps around to be unappealing, and that my friends and I use the dreaded "s" word with some regularity. Is it right for us to do so? No, probably not, and I should be more careful about it. But you know something? The only women I truly feel bad for in this regard are the ones who don't make the correspondingly-unfair judgments of "weak" men (i.e., they don't find only assertive/confident/"manly" men to be attractive).


Despite what the "assumptions about women crew" think, women do not expect you to adhere to anything. They expect you to be YOURSELF and be confident and unafraid to be YOURSELF. That Iceman comment about only about five percent of women not wanting from guys what you lot assume most women want is a figure plucked out of the air. A guess. Not reality.

So basically, you call women "****s" but you're fine about it because all those women do what you think they do? But, of course, those women are not doing anything to you or expecting you to be anything at all apart from yourself. So, given that, are you not wronging those women by referring to them as "****s"?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

joinmartin said:


> Not in general it doesn't. Not at all. Here it does because a lot of guys are scared silly of being called a creep by someone. But outside in the world, no, "creep" is not the same. If I call a guy a creep I might get a snort of laughter. If I call a woman a ****, I am getting a slap.


You don't think that falsely being accused of being a rapist-like character is going to hurt a guy immensely? It's not just people on this forum who take offense to those labels. Being called a creep (or rather, creepy) by a girl is like instant shaming - basically calling a guy a criminal. I strongly object to your claim that it's any better than being called a ****. Both are judgemental terms designed to shame someone out of some type of behaviour. Just because we don't slap people who call us this doesn't mean it doesn't hurt just as much.



joinmartin said:


> So, if they are not expecting your to adhere to it consciously then they are subconsciously. With respect, how do you know that for sure? Answer: you don't. You just assume it's true. Women are battling against a REAL unfairness of a double standard set up by centuries of sexism whereas you are battling against assumptions about yourself you've transferred onto women. You assume the woman expects you to be this or that then get cross about it. You generate your own frustration. Not the same as woman being accused of being ****s.


I am usually receptive to you when you point out the fluidity of people's preferences and all that, but I think you are way off base with this one. You seem to be denying outright that men are generally expected to initiate encounters with the opposite sex, and that it is a real unfairness. This flies in the face of the experience of almost every guy. It's one thing to say that there are some women who act as the initiators, which of course there are, but to say that the overwhelming societal expectation for men to initiate is simply in our heads is just ridiculous. It is also a real unfairness, just like the unfairness of the double standards for women.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> You don't think that falsely being accused of being a rapist-like character is going to hurt a guy immensely? It's not just people on this forum who take offense to those labels. Being called a creep (or rather, creepy) by a girl is like instant shaming - basically calling a guy a criminal. I strongly object to your claim that it's any better than being called a ****. Both are judgemental terms designed to shame someone out of some type of behaviour. Just because we don't slap people who call us this doesn't mean it doesn't hurt just as much.


I agree with this. It's akin to calling someone a pervert, when they haven't done anything wrong.

It's true that a socially well adjusted person would just laugh it off. That is not anyone on this forum. If you have social anxiety, and you get called a creep, that is only bound to give you more social anxiety!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> So, women don't have to make as much of an effort to sleep around? Rubbish. Sorry, but if a man is sleeping around then the woman is doing it too and putting in pretty much the same effort during the act. A woman has to put the same amount of effort into sleeping around as a man does. You act like women can just sit there and be dolls whilst some guy comes and sweeps her up and she doesn't move a muscle to start sex or be involved in sex or anything like that. Sorry but nope. Assumption based guesswork.


I'd like to live in your egalitarian world where everyone is equal and the only difference between a man and woman is the shape of the genitalia.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The reason why men are praised for it, is because they're going against a biological drive. 

They don't get sex as easily, yet they're supposed to mate with as many women as possible. That makes someone, who's good at that, someone who's praised for it. Because he defies the odds.

A woman who's easy, on the other hand, is just using her biological advantage. And nobody is impressed with that.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

This world is ****ed, plain and simple. This picture has stuck with me because it bothers me.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I can't remember the exact analogy but it's something like this.

*
One key opens a bunch of locks, it's a master key.

One lock is opened by a bunch of keys, well.. that's a sh*tty lock*

It's crass, but in simple terms of fulfilling your biological role it _does_ makes sense :yes

Put that in your pipe and smoke it :b

Edit: too late!


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

G girl said:


> Social norms are just so cut and paste judgemental about women who "sleep around". It's bull****, if a guy sleeps with a different girl every day of the week he is "Loved by women" and aplauded for it. But if a girl sleeps with a new guy every WEEK, or even month in certain cases, they are socially crucified with words such as "cheap" and "****".
> 
> Well women do not sleep around with robots. They do it with men.
> 
> So why do only women get the bashing?


Are you stuck in the fifties or something ?

A proper word is not a robot, a proper word is a cybernetic organism...


----------



## IcemanKilmer (Feb 20, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> I'd like to live in your egalitarian world where everyone is equal and the only difference between a man and woman is the shape of the genitalia.


Haha! I love this guy.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Women are called ****s because they are the ones who decide on whether to have sex or not. Men don't make the decision usually.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> I'd like to live in your egalitarian world where everyone is equal and the only difference between a man and woman is the shape of the genitalia.


I have to agree with this. The social norm may have lessened over the years but it's still less acceptable for a woman to sleep around than a man.

Still, men can also be referred to as ****s. In fact although I've had more girlfriends my brother has slept with more women and I affectionately call him "**** features" on a regular basis.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Because misogyny.

It's funny how they try to make us feel bad about wanting something that is a basic biological urge. Unless we want it with them of course. :roll


----------



## Buriteri (Mar 21, 2011)

http://therawness.com/why-its-worse-for-women-to-sleep-around/
read this
plus i dont know where i read this but i remember something about a man being a key and a woman a lock. see if a key can open many locks it's known as a "master key" but if you have a lock that any key can just open its a Sh**** lock.
i dont know why but it makes sence. i am female and to tell you the truth you shouldn't worry about these things/-
why? because i mean you only keep the body you have for so long and then you die & well basically your not a woman or a man anymore,. your just.....something. 
this is how i look at it. and when i think about it, i just dont really care anymore about it. because it doesnt really matter.
yes life is unfair, but its temporary.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

people taking the lock/key analogy seriously :um


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

au Lait said:


> Because misogyny.
> 
> It's funny how they try to make us feel bad about wanting something that is a basic biological urge. Unless we want it with them of course. :roll


I suppose I could be described as sensitive. That may be relevant because it's possible that I see and hear things other men may typically ignore. Don't know.

In any case, for the last 40 years not a day goes in my world that men aren't ridiculed for their biological urges, sexual and otherwise. We're portrayed as insensitive at best, beastly at worst, and often as just simple and infantile and hardly expected to understand all this complex social and relationship stuff.

I say this for balance because it's true in my experience, and because we're on a site where "competition" between the sexes is almost always discouraged. Almost.

EDIT: I realize how this undermines au lait's point, and that wasn't my intent. I agree with her comment.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Guys and girls both use the word "****." It is a little mysterious to me. Why would a girl use such an offensive word to women as a whole? It just makes guy feel more okay with using the word.

I think the male equivalent of a "****" is a "player" - a much more positive word. But I'm turned off by people who sleep around a ton, whether they are guys or girls. I mean, it's their own choice, one night stands are fine. I guess I just draw the line when manipulation is used just for sex. This goes for guys and girls both.

The bottom line, **** is a derogatory word that men use to gain a feeling of superiority/power over women they are jealous of or threatened by. Why girls will call other girls ****s is just beyond me - I think the reason is because we have no other word for it - so instead of searching for a more eloquent response, they just go to the obvious.


----------



## Alek (Jun 11, 2011)

As many people have pointed out, its a complete lie that "men get praised for it". Its just completely untrue. This lie was invented by feminists and like many things they invent, in the real worlds its just untrue.

I know many men who sleep around with lots of women. I don't exactly see people high-fiving them and congratulating them, but I see scorn, derision, mockery, jealousy, envy, and even open hostility at them from everyone - peers, older people, younger people, male, female.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

do women really want to sleep around with a bunch of guys who dont care about them??? I thought women wanna be with the dude who loves them.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It is probably a negative cognition due to the ideology that women have an easier time or more power regarding sex. When something is harder to get, it is more praised. When it is easy to get and it is overused, it is seen as negative. I'm not saying this is the case with women in general, but I'm just giving my two cents.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

_AJ_ said:


> do women really want to sleep around with a bunch of guys who dont care about them??? I thought women wanna be with the dude who loves them.


This is a misogynistic assumption. Many women love having filthy casual sex.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> *
> One key opens a bunch of locks, it's a master key.
> 
> One lock is opened by a bunch of keys, well.. that's a sh*tty lock*
> ...


Yes, because a vagina is just like a lock, and the person it is attached to is like a storage unit, and a penis does not so much ejaculate-inside-of as _unlock_ women. It makes total sense! I like to apply this line of thinking in reverse and judge my padlocks by how much pleasure they give me in bed.

In more logical news, yes this is somewhat unfair. But so is the amount of the burden men usually have to take in initiating relationships. If women are supposed to have more power, then why do they desire men to act in a dominant fashion? And I don't say this as a distressed single either.

Men get called creeps for looking at attractive women. Women get called ****s for sleeping with attractive men. The world is full of imbalances. C'est la vie.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

IDK what qualifies as a **** anymore. I know a few girls that like to sleep around with other guys but people, unless they are old fashioned, don't label them as such. I tend not to judge girls either. I don't even know the max amount of partners that a girl is allowed to have, throughout their life, without being labeled a ****.


----------



## Alek (Jun 11, 2011)

VanDamMan said:


> This is a misogynistic assumption. Many women love having filthy casual sex.


The word misogyny means hatred of 3.5 billion people. Having a wrong assumption like he did, doesn't mean that he hates 3.5 billion people, so please don't shame him for his ignorance.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

I think this comedy bit is the simplest most concise way I've heard this phenomenon explained


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

its probably cuz girls have babies


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

G girl said:


> Social norms are just so cut and paste judgemental about women who "sleep around". It's bull****, if a guy sleeps with a different girl every day of the week he is "Loved by women" and aplauded for it. But if a girl sleeps with a new guy every WEEK, or even month in certain cases, they are socially crucified with words such as "cheap" and "****".
> 
> Well women do not sleep around with robots. They do it with men.
> 
> So why do only women get the bashing?


SOCIET CAN SUCK a di*k. I hate society for what they do. Society is a masturbating, self-serving, hate filled controlling mechanism.

But a lot of chicks think being called a **** is bad, how about being called a disgusting repulsive person who will never get laid because no guy wants to stick his weena into her maggot infested rate hole.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

agreed, society is lame

might wana do something bout those maggot


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

_AJ_ said:


> agreed, society is lame
> 
> might wana do something bout those maggot


Hey AJ, are you the guy that started a negativeity thread a long time ago about how he hates extroverts and that it was their fault for your problems... that was quite funny:clap


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

jimity said:


> Hey AJ, are you the guy that started a negativeity thread a long time ago about how he hates extroverts and that it was their fault for your problems... that was quite funny:clap


opcorn


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

G girl said:


> Well women do not sleep around with robots.


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't give me the crap about women finding men who sleep around abhorrent too. That is untrue. 


Um...I find men who sleep around abhorrent. I do not prize experienced men over inexperienced ones. Actually it would be my dream to find a fellow virgin like myself...maybe not all women think like I do but it's not impossible for a woman to be attracted to purity.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

It because women are the ones who have the kids, therefore are supposed to be setting a good example. I doubt any of these women that do that are gonna tell their kids that they are a product of them sleeping around when they were younger...


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> The reason why men are praised for it, is because they're going against a biological drive.


_Against_ biological drive?

Last I heard the majority of animal species have the male running around having sex with as many females as possible and fighting each other for the right. There are fewer, not more, that are monogomous relationships or 'mate for life' situations.


----------



## Spineshark (Mar 1, 2011)

Because it's ALOT easier for a female to sleep around. A female can literally walk into any bar or club and bluntly just ask for sex, it will only take several minutes before a guy says yes and she doesn't even have to be great looking. That's almost impossible for Men unless they are rich, famous or very good looking and the latter is still hit and miss most of the time.

I think pre-selection plays a big part in it also, Women for the most part are more attracted to men that already have alot female interest. It's an evolutionary marker for finding good mates. Once a few girl's start talking about a man and showing interest the rest just kind of snowball regardless of past crimes and reputation.

Look at famous celebs like Russel brand, He has slept with something like 3000 women and he had a really bad drug and sex addiction yet women are still crazy for him and he even managed to marry one of the hottest female celebs. Everyone on the planet including her know's it only a matter of time because he cheats and starts sleeping around.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Men don't think guys who sleep around are "studs". To us, guys like that are competition and a source of envy. I don't think George Clowney is a "stud". I think he is a ****ing douchebag.

It's the women who loooove guys who sleep around, and because they think sleeping around is hot, they expect guys to think so too. Well sorry, I don't think promiscuity is hot.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> "****" is still one of the most hurtful insults a woman can receive, and there is no male equivalent for the word.


Manhoe
Manhoebag
Man****
Manwhoore


----------

